#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  link down rb

## joseluiz

boa tarde,

tenho tido alguns problemas em minha rede de uma eth cair e voltar. vejo no log e esta lá eth1 link down, percebi isso em uma rb2011i e uma rb450. reinicio a rb funciona bem um tempo e começa novamente. isso tem atrapalhado um cliente com o seu sistema, pois o mesmo cai toda hora.

alguém sabe uma forma de contornar esse problema?

grato.

----------


## avatar52

Não busque contornar o problema, busque resolver, rs.

Já verificou os cabos e conectores? Seria a primeira coisa a verificar.

----------

